# 1966 Sear Rail



## RailRider (Apr 6, 2008)

Yep, Huffy made it and sold them to Sears, has the early T-bar shifter before the consoles came out. lots of cool stuff on it. Sometimes you just have to see them in real life to enjoy.






[/IMG]


----------

